

Firefox Ships with 6000 Potential Bugs, Community Lead Departs - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/9114/products/firefox-ships-with-6000-potential-bugs-community-lead-departs

======
ac-slater
Chrome manages to release every six weeks without each release creating a
deluge of bugs. This makes me think that maybe Mozilla is missing something
that make's Chrome's fast release schedule successful.

------
codebungl
that's pretty much what happens when you run behind versions

